# Itaste Svd2.0 - Taken Off Innokins Facebook Page



## Stroodlepuff (17/7/14)

Today we are extremely proud to announce the ground breaking alliance of Innokin and Evolv, the technology leaders of advanced personal vaporizers and electronic cigarettes.
The worldwide vaping community has demanded that we produce a next generation device powered by Evolv technology and we are very happy to be able to fulfil this wish and exceed your expectations.
Vapers demand more power, more intelligence, more control and more durability. We need more in our vaporizers and we need them to be intuitive to operate, enjoyable to hold and incredible to look at.
To create the ultimate vaping device the teams at Innokin and Evolv have worked together closely over the past 8 months and have created a revolution in vaping that is also destined to be a milestone in vaping history. We have created the iTaste SVD2.0.
The iTaste SVD2.0 is a device that is powerful and beautiful, ultra-intelligent and also priced perfectly.
The SVD2.0 is the first and only Advanced Personal Vaporizer to run on the powerful and precise Evolv DNA Experience™ Microchip. Designed and manufactured in the Unites States by Evolv, the patented DNA Experience microchip offers true power control and unrivaled consistency.
The SVD2.0 features a maximum output power of 20W and a minimum resistance of .5ohm. The Evolv DNA Experience™ also has the ability to step-down power which gives sub-ohm vapers a wider precise range of usable power levels. With the iTaste SVD2.0 you can vape at any wattage you want regardless of the remaining charge of your battery.
Powered by the Evolv DNA Experience™ Microchip the iTatse SVD2.0 is Innokin’s most powerful device to date.
Always Innovative, Often Imitated and Never Equaled; Innokin and Evolv are looking forward to giving you the very best in vaping.
The iTaste SVD2.0 - Coming soon to your favorite Authorized Innokin vendor.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RezaD (17/7/14)

That be the ugliest APV I have ever seen. I am an innokin fan.....but this is just puke worthy. I hope the final product looks more like the previous SVD which I love.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/7/14)

RezaD said:


> That be the ugliest APV I have ever seen. I am an innokin fan.....but this is just puke worthy. I hope the final product looks more like the previous SVD which I love.


 
Yeah I love innokin, we were saying the other day they need to bring out a version 2 SVD. I don't think its too ugly  I do agree the old one was much prettier though


----------



## Riaz (17/7/14)

this one looks more conservative, where as the old one was 'ombeskof' so to speak

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RezaD (17/7/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yeah I love innokin, we were saying the other day they need to bring out a version 2 SVD. I don't think its too ugly  I do agree the old one was much prettier though


 
If it was a well um.....personal electronic intimate device then um yeah whatever.....but there is no way I am whipping that out of my pocket with one of my Kangertech clearos on!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gorfrepus (17/7/14)

looks very vibrator-like

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (17/7/14)

I almost lost my pants when I saw the thread title 

Then I saw the pic......

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/7/14)

nevertheless, I will seriously consider this one, even though it doesn't have the same visual appeal of the first one. I also notice that it doesn't have eGo threading, and I hope those buttons are not rubbery.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/7/14)

I think if you remove the top ring you can fit ego threaded devices on. I have seen a few mods like that

Buttons do look rubbery. Spoken to suppliers they said it will only be available around September. They have time to make it prettier by then

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

